# Macro: A few flowers from the local botanical garden



## usayit (May 21, 2008)

I don't do Macros very often but I figure a good walk in the local botanical garden would inspire me to take a few shots and get some exercise.  

Taken with my "budget" macro setup:
Samsung GX-1L
Tamron 90mm f2.5 macro Adaptall
Vivitar 6000AF ring light.
Sekonic handheld flash meter.

1) 






2) I tried to talk them into a better lookin bush of flowers but they just wouldn't listen!





3) 





4)





5)





6)


----------



## LaFoto (May 21, 2008)

Oh, I like Photo 5, that top view onto the Siberian Iris. Ours here in my garden are STILL in budding stage (like they were three days ago when I took this_photo), but by the time they'll be in bloom, "my" meet-up will be going on and I might get the chance to even take another iris photo with a GOOD macro lens. Who knows .


----------



## usayit (May 21, 2008)

Thanks LaFoto...  I'm pretty darn happy with #5 as well.  So that's what they are called... "Siberian Iris" has a nice ring too.    It was a difficult day to shoot due to the gusty winds.  All in all, I was just happy being out and shooting... it felt like it has been months (probably has been).


----------

